

Reverse Engineering the Marijuana 'Munchies': What Causes Binge Eating? - rickdale
http://healthland.time.com/2011/07/05/reverse-engineering-the-marijuana-munchies-what-causes-binge-eating/

======
sradnidge
I wonder if anyone will take this research and look at the appetite
suppressing qualities of nicotine in light of this... perhaps a totally
natural drug is already available to block CB1 receptors!

